# Which is a good medical research topic?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Medicine is a very broad topic to write a research paper about. It gives the students countless possibilities to investigate treasures of the science of health care from the ancient ages to modern times and even the future.


The History of Medicine
Child Health Care
The General Health Care
Drugs, Homeopathic Medicines
The History of Vaccination
Artificial Tissues and Organs
Cancer Treatment and Research
Sleep Disorders
Virus Infections and Their Treatment


----------



## doctorraees (May 23, 2021)

If you really want to do research, better to do research on child health care. 

Child Health Care


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

doctorraees said:


> If you really want to do research, better to do research on child health care.
> 
> Child Health Care


Thanks for sharing this information with us. 
Well, I am currently studying in the Caribbean medical school "All Saints University College of Medicine". I am in learning mode that's why I am researching everything which is best for my career.


----------



## Taalica (12 mo ago)

Hi guys, I think a very interesting research topic is which drugs are most effective in fighting cancer. It seems to me that this topic is also very relevant. Nowadays, unfortunately, more and more people get cancer. This is already really scary! For example, my cousin Tyler used this drug when he was suffering from cancer Fenben Lab | Fenbendazol Powder | 99% Purity. I and the rest of the family are very happy that he managed to defeat this terrible disease. I wish you all good health!


----------



## Shiena (11 mo ago)

....


----------



## JoeEckel (9 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing the samples of the medical research topics, they were very helpful for me, although my purpose is to write a winning medical personal statement. I already found some tips on medical writing, but I need time to check them and try them. If some of you also know how to write a good paper that'll ensure my success, I would like to hear your recommendations.


----------

